# Looking for a finisher



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have some friends that are building a house in Monroe Tennessee.
East fo Nashville.

Are there any guys interested? 
Not a huge house.
I would have to ask what they ended up building. Thinking it is in the 1500' range. 
8' ranch. 
All smooth.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd be interested Tim if the $$'s right & you can have a look @ my work @ http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/jrs421/ . Slick is all we do around here because nobody wants texture. You can give me a call @ 931-797-5519 if you would like to discuss it & my name is Jeff.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> I'd be interested Tim if the $$'s right & you can have a look @ my work @ http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g478/jrs421/ . Slick is all we do around here because nobody wants texture. You can give me a call @ 931-797-5519 if you would like to discuss it & my name is Jeff.


Clean work m/b:yes:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> Clean work m/b:yes:


Thank you sir, yours looks really neat as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Any info on the job yet Tim?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Any info on the job yet Tim?



I passed your name and number on to them.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Tim I appreciate it.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Tim, is this job still available?


----------

